# Anglermeldungen der Woche - 10.07. - 16.07 2017



## Thomas9904 (16. Juli 2017)

Redaktionell

Wir sammeln für euch die Meldungen der ("Nichtangler")Medien - Zeitungen, Zeitschriften, Fernsehen, Radio, Internet - und stellen die für euch zusammen.

*Besonders interessante oder kontroverse Meldungen und Themen stellen wir breiter vor und kommentieren diese* (siehe unten, zweites Posting).







*Anglermeldungen der Woche - 10.07. - 16.07 2017​*
*Angelsportverein „Gut fang“ in Flörsheim feiert am Dyckerhofsee *
http://www.main-spitze.de/lokales/f...loersheim-feiert-am-dyckerhofsee_18026389.htm

*Angler des ASV Frühauf und Naturfreunde paddeln in einem Boot *
http://www.echo-online.de/lokales/b...turfreunde-paddeln-in-einem-boot_18025957.htm

*Anglerverein Schöpstal erntet am Maximiliansteich *
http://www.lr-online.de/regionen/we...l-erntet-am-Maximiliansteich;art13826,6082324

*Flößen auf der Werra: Alle Seiten suchen nach Lösungen *
http://eisenach.thueringer-allgemei...-Alle-Seiten-suchen-nach-Loesungen-1775664823

*Thomas Brausam siegte *
http://www.mittelbayerische.de/region/cham-nachrichten/thomas-brausam-siegte-20909-art1538815.html

*"Ich mag es, beim Angeln Ruhe zu finden" *
https://www.morgenweb.de/schwetzing...beim-angeln-ruhe-zu-finden-_arid,1077496.html

*Frauen angeln sich die größten Fische *
http://www.ostsee-zeitung.de/Vorpommern/Ruegen/Frauen-angeln-sich-die-groessten-Fische

*Fehlendes Interesse der Jugend beim Anglerfest *
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/sch...-der-Jugend-beim-Anglerfest;art372541,9323059

*Nachwuchs angelt am Delmenhorster Hasportsee *
https://www.noz.de/lokales-dk/delme.../nachwuchs-angelt-am-delmenhorster-hasportsee

*Freie Plätze für das Klever Ferienprogramm *
https://www.nrz.de/staedte/kleve-un...er-das-klever-ferienprogramm-id211190319.html

*Nicht nur Karpfen im Karpfenteich *
https://www.volksstimme.de/lokal/halberstadt/angelsport-nicht-nur-karpfen-im-karpfenteich

*Fischerei: Westdorsch in Ostsee mehr Sammler als Jäger *
http://www.focus.de/regional/meckle...stsee-mehr-sammler-als-jaeger_id_7335731.html

*Fang in Feldberg: Angler zieht Monsterfisch aus See *
http://www.focus.de/regional/berlin...ger-seenlandschaft-angebissen_id_7340555.html

*12. Teichfest Ederslebener Angler auf Nachwuchssuche *
http://www.mz-web.de/landkreis-mans...erslebener-angler-auf-nachwuchssuche-27946664

*Angler bedroht Frau zwischen Kleinwallstadt und Elsenfeld *
http://primavera24.de/angler-bedroht-frau-zwischen-kleinwallstadt-und-elsenfeld/

*Ich bin's, Eure Altmühl“ *
http://www.donaukurier.de/lokales/eichstaett/DKmobil-Ich-bin-s-Eure-Altmuehl;art575,3457023

*Angler feiern 40-jähriges Bestehen *
http://www.schwaebische.de/region_a...ehriges-Bestehen-_arid,10699186_toid,643.html

*Angler musste Lagerfeuer löschen *
http://www.mainpost.de/regional/schweinfurt/Angler-Kanuten;art763,9639999

*Änderung Termin Hegefischen Nienburg *
http://www.angler-verein-nienburg.d...ng-termin-hegefischen-nienburg-82265-960.html

*Rollstuhlrallye: Angeln im Brunnen *
http://www.main-echo.de/regional/stadt-kreis-aschaffenburg/art4010,4720367

*Manfred Hoffmann ist neuer Fischerkönig *
http://www.hallertau.info/index.php?StoryID=324&newsid=100184

*Frischer Fisch direkt am Angelweiher *
http://www.suedkurier.de/region/sch...Fisch-direkt-am-Angelweiher;art372541,9325727

*Glitschige Flossenträger faszinieren Ferienkinder *
https://www.morgenweb.de/suedhessen...r-faszinieren-ferienkinder-_arid,1078587.html

*Diese "Donau-Piranhas" knabbern Badegäste an! *
http://www.heute.at/oesterreich/wien/story/Autsch--Fische-knabbern-Zehen-der-Schwimmer-an-53666958

*Nachtangeln im Sommer *
http://www.hamburger-wochenblatt.de/elmenhorst/sport/nachtangeln-im-sommer-d41675.html

*Gleich zwei Trophäen-Egli gefangen *
http://www.luzernerzeitung.ch/nachr...-zwei-trophaeen-egli-gefangen;art9652,1062932

*Wenn Angler Fische zählen *
https://www.svz.de/lokales/hagenower-kreisblatt/wenn-angler-fische-zaehlen-id17277371.html

*Wiesbadener Stadtpolizei kontrolliert Angler *
http://www.allgemeine-zeitung.de/lo...stadtpolizei-kontrolliert-angler_18030576.htm

*Angler wird vermisst *
https://www.welt.de/regionales/hessen/article166547742/Angler-wird-vermisst.html

*Nützen und schützen: Angler wollen den Artenreichtum an Wieher Kies-Teichen mehren *
http://www.thueringer-allgemeine.de...nreichtum-an-Wieher-Kies-Teichen-me-393377668

*Angler ohne Fischereischein und Erlaubnis erwischt *
http://www.mainpost.de/regional/wuerzburg/Angler;art736,9641155

*Nilgansattacke führte zu Haarriss: Angler werden zu Schwanrettern *
http://www.hanauer.de/ha_20_1113521...-Haarriss-Angler-werden-zu-Schwanrettern.html

*Hege, Pflege, Anglerglück *
http://www.nnz-online.de/news/news_lang.php?ArtNr=216444

*Wie die Forelle in der Orla bleibt *
http://poessneck.otz.de/web/poessne.../Wie-die-Forelle-in-der-Orla-bleibt-614471476

*Im Umgang mit Angel, Haken und Kescher versiert *
http://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de...el-Haken-und-Kescher-versiert-id42014766.html

*Fisch-Weibchen bevorzugen mittelmäßig aktive Lover *
https://aktuelles.uni-frankfurt.de/forschung/fisch-weibchen-bevorzugen-mittelmaessig-aktive-lover/

*"Dicksten Fisch" zog Ludwig Prinz an Land *
https://plus.pnp.de/lokales/freyung/2581085_Dicksten-Fisch-zog-Ludwig-Prinz-an-Land.html

*Zwist um Zuchtfische *
http://www.schwaebische.de/region/b...kel,-Zwist-um-Zuchtfische-_arid,10700360.html

*Grüne/Johann: Wetterschutz für FischerInnen erlaubt *
https://www.ots.at/presseaussendung...johann-wetterschutz-fuer-fischerinnen-erlaubt

*Schmidt: "Landwirtschaftspolitik muss in der Praxis bestehen" *
http://www.ptext.net/nachrichten/schmidt-landwirtschaftspolitik-praxis-1240865

*Auf der Fulda gekenterter Angler bleibt vermisst *
http://hessenschau.de/panorama/polizei-stellt-suche-nach-vermisstem-angler-ein,angler-fulda-100.html

*Angler nerven Anwohner in Wiesbaden: Urinieren, Lärmbelästigung, Tierquälerei - Stadtpolizei ... *
http://www.wiesbadener-kurier.de/lo...elerei-stadtpolizei-kontrolliert_18033324.htm

*Frischer Dorsch für „Die Tafel“ *
https://www.svz.de/lokales/gadebusch-rehnaer-zeitung/frischer-dorsch-fuer-die-tafel-id17288151.html

*  Jäger und Angler *
http://www.faz.net/aktuell/politik/...ld-verrennt-sich-in-der-attacke-15102442.html

*Forellen bekamen kaum Sauerstoff *
http://www.mainpost.de/regional/bad-kissingen/Wasserwirtschaftsaemter;art778,9642085

*Schlänger Ferienspiele: Vom Angeln bis zum Papierschöpfen reicht das Angebot *
http://www.lz.de/lippe/schlangen/21...s-zum-Papierschoepfen-reicht-das-Angebot.html

*30 Kinder beim Ferienpass-Angeln in Rhede https://www.noz.de/lokales/rhede/artikel/922161/30-kinder-beim-ferienpass-angeln-in-rhede*

*Beschlussantrag zur Sanierung des Ottoteiches *
https://www.sachsen-fernsehen.de/beschlussantrag-zur-sanierung-des-ottoteiches-377456/

*Zum 50. Jubiläum Gründungsmitglieder geehrt *
http://www.lahrer-zeitung.de/inhalt...hrt.7d26c168-8f73-406a-acd4-f5e58cb73ee5.html

*Fischer und Angler wieder in einem Boot? *
http://www.sz-online.de/nachrichten/fischer-und-angler-wieder-in-einem-boot-3727012.html

*Hohenwarte: Riesenwels aus Stausee gezogen *
http://saalfeld.otz.de/web/saalfeld...rte-Riesenwels-aus-Stausee-gezogen-2088627326

*Neue Angel-Dokusoap im MDR-Fernsehen: "Fang mich, wenn du kannst!" *
http://www.presseportal.de/pm/7880/3683622

*Die „Arbeitsgemeinschaft vereinigter Angelfreunde Völklingen eV“ kürt ihren Fischerkönig 2017 *
http://www.saarzeitung.de/saarbruec...gen-e.V.-kuert-ihren-Fischerkoenig-2017,96578

*Im Hirschenteich fehlt Fischen der Sauerstoff *
http://www.thueringer-allgemeine.de...teich-fehlt-Fischen-der-Sauerstoff-1491960103

*Noch freie Plätze beim Lengericher Ferienprogramm *
https://www.noz.de/lokales/lengeric...lengericher-ferienprogramm#gallery&0&0&922832

*Kochen, angeln, basteln und vieles mehr *
https://www.donau-ries-aktuell.de/kochen-angeln-basteln-und-vieles-mehr/

*Angler aus dem Nordkreis holen Riesen-Heilbutt aus einem Fjord *
http://weimar.thueringer-allgemeine...en-Riesen-Heilbutt-aus-einem-Fjord-1257735998

*Musiker unterstützen Angler in Mühlacker *
https://www.pz-news.de/muehlacker_a...etzen-Angler-in-Muehlacker-_arid,1175868.html

*Backfischfest der Mainflinger Angler *
http://www.main-echo.de/regional/rhein-main-hessen/art3992,4725743

*Fischereiverein in der dritten Generation *
http://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de...ein-in-der-dritten-Generation-id42065036.html

*Junge Aale machen sich fit im NOK *
http://www.kn-online.de/News/Nachri...ch-im-Nord-Ostsee-Kanal-fit-fuer-den-Atlantik

*Einen Sonnenbarsch am Haken*
http://www.allgemeine-zeitung.de/lo...heim/einen-sonnenbarsch-am-haken_18039076.htm

*Dicker Fisch: "Rekord-Waller" aus dem Thumsee gezogen *
http://www.heimatzeitung.de/lokales...ch-Rekord-Waller-aus-dem-Thumsee-gezogen.html

*Fischen als Weltkulturerbe - Die Flussfischerei an der Sieg *
http://www.wetter.com/news/fischen-...an-der-sieg_aid_596ae84738f78827c8084582.html

*Feuerwehrmänner retteten Angler in Not aus stürmischer Donau *
https://kurier.at/chronik/niederoes...ler-in-not-aus-stuermischer-donau/275.129.174

*Unser Fütter-Wahnsinn verwandelt Tiere in Monster! *
https://www.extratipp.com/rhein-mai...ahnsinn-verwandelt-tiere-monster-8479373.html

*Invasion in der Elbe: Gefährliche Grundel breitet sich aus *
https://www.tag24.de/nachrichten/sc...e-dresden-usti-lachs-gefahr-tschechien-292940

*Findige Schwarzangler nutzten Holzscheit *
http://www.mittelbayerische.de/regi...gler-nutzten-holzscheit-21416-art1541086.html


*Noch der Link zu den Meldungen letzte Woche:*
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=329359

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Juli 2017)

*AW: Anglermeldungen der Woche - 10.07. - 16.07 2017*




https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=329388




https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=329415




https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=329527

https://www.anglerboard.de/images/AB_Startseite/2017/koreaoldstyle1_AB.jpg
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=329534




https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=329562

---------------------------------




https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=329449




https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=329473




https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=329540




https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=329555


----------

